# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Book comment-BBBee

## sterne.law@gmail.com

broad based BEE - the complete guide written by Vuyo Jack. Price R250-00
This is a simply written book by a figure involved in the creation of the score carding system.
Even people who might not be involved in doing the score card should get some use from this book, by seeing simple ways to improve your score. Well recommended

----------

